# Man has no Core



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Woodduck said:


> millionrainbows said:
> 
> 
> > When Man lets his mind take over, that's when the trouble starts. But I think at the core of his being, connected to the universe, Man is good. The problem is, most people are in a state of unconsciousness that borders on insanity.
> ...


----------

